# gros problème de son/image sur powerbook G4 titanium



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,j'ai un gros problème sur mon powerbookG4 titanium:quand je mets un film ou une vidéo youtube via safari,au bout d'un moment,le son(du film)se transforme en grésillements,se corromp et s'arrête,que ce soit avec le casque ou les HP.Une fois coupé,plus possibilité de le remettre,si j'appuie sur les touches de volume,ça ne fait pas de clic,bien que ça soit coché dans les préferences système:


 .Donc,quand le son s'arrête dans les HP,je dois brancher mon casque,puis le débrancher pour que le son revienne et inversement.étant bricoleur,c'est moi qui ai mis une fiche jack sur mon casque(en la soudant),donc j'ai pensé que ça pouvait être un court-circuit,mais non,j'ai essayé aussi avec les écouteurs de mon iPod.En fait, quand je regarde un film dans Front Row,le son ne marche pas du tout,même si je branche/débranche mon casque et quand enfin il se met(au bout de 5/6 tentatives),l'image se met en avance rapide et le son est décalé.Si c'est avec quicktime,VLC ou Real,l'image saute,s'arrête,reprend un peu comme quand on regarde une vidéo en ligne et qu'elle est pas chargée,bref des coupures.Par contre,je n'ai pas de problèmes d'affichage,mais le son,j'ai des problèmes aussi quand je suis sur internet ou si j'écoute de la musique,bref tout le temps.Pour info sur ma config,j'ai léopard 10.5.7,je pilote front row au clavier ,j'ai un PPC de 1 gHz et 512 Mo de RAM.Dois-je upgrader la RAM, changer la carte son ou mon mac est-il fichu?Merci


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Octobre 2009)

Salut, d'abord commence par faire un reset PMU et Pram


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse oldmac,mais c'est quoi un reset PMU et pram? et perd-t-on des données ou des réglages et faut-il faire une sauvegarde ou restaurer le système?Merci


----------



## -oldmac- (28 Octobre 2009)

On pert seulement l'heure et des données de réglage (et  le disque virtuels si tu en possède un)

Reset PMU : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

PMU Power Management Unit, Unité de Gestion de l'alimentation, elle guère tout, ce qui est allim, son, démarrage etc ...

PRAM, maintient (Pomme + Alt + P  + R) après le Bong et attend trois Bong pour relacher

Voila


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2009)

Merci,j'ai regardé chez apple,le lien que tu m'as montré,il disent de le faire qu'en dernier recours et où as-tu vu que ça avait un rapport avec le son?Par contre,je suis moyen en informatique et je ne sais pas ce qu'est un disque virtuel,par contre pour le son,est-ce qu'on peut changer la carte son seule ou est-elle collée à la carte mère.Merci


----------



## -oldmac- (28 Octobre 2009)

La PMU gère tout, et puis j'essaye d'écarter les piste matériel pour le moment, de toute façon ça ne peut faire de mal à tout ordi  Je l'ai fait des dizaines de fois


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2009)

Salut,j'ai fait un reset PMU,même plusieurs,avec puis sans batterie/transfo,mais rien,mon problème ne s'est pas reglé.Mais maintenant,ca a un peu changé:1,plus du tout de son dans front row 2,possiblilié(après 5 dé-rebranchements du casque) de regarder un film dans lecteur DVD/quicktime/vlc/real .Et je me suis rendu compte qu'il n'y a pratiquement plus de problèmes(casque ou hp) quand aucun périphérique USB n'est branché.j'ai une webcam USB labtec tout le temps branchée mais qui consomme rien quand elle ne sert pas et 100mA en marche et une souris sans fil logitech cordless mouse à coque interchangeable et qui fonctionne avec des piles(c'est un des premiers modèles) dont le récepteur USB consomme 50 mA sur 500 dispo par port.Même cette souris sans la caméra suffit à créer des problèmes de son et quand je branche mon itouch(consomme 500mA),on en parle même pas .Donc j'en conclus que l'alimentation est mal répartie,donc j'ai essayé sans batterie,juste avec le transfo ou au contraire juste avec la batterie(quasi morte,elle tient 20 minutes au lieu de 3 heures à 100%!) .Mais ça n'a rien changé.Par contre,j'ai démonté mon powerbook G4 et j'ai vu que la prise casque était soudée  à la carte mère,donc pas de carte son(il faut changer toute la carte mère ) Par contre est-ce possible de changer juste la carte d'alim? ,car je serais incapable de changer la carte mère.


----------

